# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Raven = Рзвзн?

## Saavedra

I'm having some problems figuring out how to write the name Raven in Cyrillic. Would it be Рзвзн? Рзйвзн? Someone help me...

----------


## dzh

You may write it as Рэйвен or Рейвен even. I think that Рэйвен is more correct.

----------


## waxwing

Saavedra, you made the classic mistake of confusing the З character with the Э character. 
Don't worry, everyone does it!  ::

----------


## Scorpio

It may depend from context. If the meaning of the name has some significance (some fantasy tale, probably?) you should translate is as "Ворон". If original meaning is totally irrelevant, you should just transliterate it as "Рэйвен".

----------

